# 29 Gallon Nano Species Stock Options



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like some ideas on stocking options that might work for my 29 gallon planted tank. I really like the idea of a nano species tank and I am thinking about the following stock list:

3 or 4 Scarlet Badis Badis (Badis Bengalensis)--trying to get one male and 2-3 females
10-12 Pygmy Corys, (Corydoras Pygmaeus)

I would also like to add 2 shoals, of at least 12 each, of other nano species, but I can’t figure out what I want. I have researched the following species (listed in the order of preference):

Celestial Pearl Danios (Galaxy Rasboras)
Yellow Neon Rasbora (Microrasbora kubotai)
Zebra Rasbora (Microrasbora ethromicron)
Phoenix Rasbora, (Boraras merah)
Mosquito/Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae)
Dwarf (Spotted) Rasbora (Boraras maculates)
Microrasbora nanas (or Microdevario nanus)

I am wary of adding more than one Microrasbora or Boraras species for fear of some unintentional crossbreeding, so I apparently have more research to do! I think that the tank conditions are compatible for most of these species. Though there is literature saying that they do well in species only tanks, they also say that they should be ok with similar shoaling species of the same size and temperament. 
Basically, I am looking for suggestions or advice from anyone who has knows about or has kept some of these fish. The more I look at them, the more I have my heart set on some of them! Thanks for any responses!!!

Sarah


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would say that your stocking intentions are a little high. This would be the stocking level of a 55g maybe. You're talking 37 fish, roughly. I think if you cut your 10-12 numbers of the 3 different fish in half you may be okay - just referring to stocking level.


----------

